# Finding contracts to bid on...



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

New to the commercial spot guys. How/where do I find contracts to bid on? Is there a site businesses post on or is it a door to door kinda thing?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

These boots are made for walkin.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Door to door. Or gotta know the property manager.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

grandview;1887796 said:


> These boots are made for walkin.


Okay Nancy Thumbs Up

Depends on what your doing, commercial or residential.

On commercial knock on doors and talk to the managers about giving them a quote for plowing.

On residential, advertise on CL, mail flyers to areas you want to plow, comes to mind.

On a side note:
Kinda late to try and pick up enough contracts, your better off subbing for another company.


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

Honestly knowing a property manager and building a relationship with them helps a lot more. Don't put all your eggs in one basket. Sometimes doing residential you can make a alot more if you have a tight route. I personally like commercial better, only because mine are zero tolerence and have us provide everything.


----------

